
Steve Jobs at Next documentary - Old but very interesting - Readmore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPxKDJzt7Q&eurl=
======
RyanGWU82
Nice. The voiceover sounds like it's from a 1950s science video, and the dude
at 0:56 looks like Napoleon Dynamite. When you get past the superficial stuff,
there's a lot of insight here too. It's really interesting to see how Jobs
managed his people back then.

"I don't want to hear 'just because we blew it last time, we're going to blow
it this time.'" Smart stuff.

------
mattculbreth
He doesn't seem all that bad, not like his reputation. Not sure why they
needed that many people in a room for two days, but maybe it made sense.

That was a cool machine though. We had a lab of them in college.

------
Readmore
Yeah it's an interesting glimpse into how he rules his companies. With some
funny 80s style thrown in to spice it up ;)

------
pg
Interesting how much a startup was like a big company that far back. Two whole
days of meetings? Ugh.

------
ereldon
jobs also looks like isaac brock from modest mouse, for better or worse

